# Router bit sales



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thought I,d pass these along,No affiliation

http://www.ptreeusa.com/edirect_040210.htm

http://woodworker.com/PROMO/IRW15Hweb.htm

http://www.ptreeusa.com/edirect_040210.htm


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Thanks Tommy!


----------

